# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  first attempt on planted tank

## inertia

5 months old tank

----------


## hirowen

> 5 months old tank


Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kingelliot

Can share what is ur fertiliser used? The dosage and CO2?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## khairilishak

Nice! Plants looking good and healthy! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## inertia

Hi, using EI dosing methd. CO2 is 0.5 bps.

----------


## Jaxtn

Looks great! Really digging that aquascape, good job!  :Grin:

----------


## inertia

> Looks great! Really digging that aquascape, good job!


 thanks! Glad that you've enjoyed it.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## fly2648

Looks really nice! Did you plant everything from the start?

----------


## inertia

> Looks really nice! Did you plant everything from the start?


thanks man! no actually. i've rescaped it a few times already. have at least replanted the glosso for 3-4 times before it took off...

----------


## inertia

> Hi Inetria!
> 
> Your tank looks so lovely
> What plants do you have?
> 
> Zhenya


Thanks! I have plants like Amazon Sword, Pogostemon erectus, Rotala "Bonsai", Hydrocotyle tripartita, Ludwigia (Super Red), Erio polaris, Fissidens fontanus on rock, Glossostigma elatinoides and one other stem plant which i'm not sure what it is called. Maybe any plant experts here can help to identify it and correct me if i got the above names wrong. :Smile:

----------


## inertia

update: July 2017

----------


## puncak82

Nice setup

----------


## inertia

> Nice setup


Thanks man!

----------


## torque6

Very densely planted with good growth. Excellent example of planted tank for beginners. Good job. Tank size is a bit small for Cardinal Tetra though.

Your narrow leaf ludwigia's lower half leaves all drop off?

----------


## inertia

> Very densely planted with good growth. Excellent example of planted tank for beginners. Good job. Tank size is a bit small for Cardinal Tetra though.
> 
> Your narrow leaf ludwigia's lower half leaves all drop off?


 Thanks! Yes it is a 30L tank and am thinking of changing it into a bigger tank. Ya it puzzles me too. The bottom half of the ludwigia seems to be dying while new shoots can be seen growing well.

----------


## inertia

Photo taken on 21 July 2017

----------


## inertia

Photo taken on 29 Jul 2017

----------


## Jaxtn

Looks great!

A buddy of mine is currently working on a section on his website: Fish Tank Setups 
He wants to create a whole gallery dedicated to aquascapes that people submit. 
Would it be okay if I sent your photo his way?

----------


## inertia

Oh sure go ahead. Hopefully it could help to get more people interested in the hobby.  :Smile: 


> Looks great!
> 
> A buddy of mine is currently working on a section on his website: Fish Tank Setups 
> He wants to create a whole gallery dedicated to aquascapes that people submit. 
> Would it be okay if I sent your photo his way?

----------


## inertia

30 sept 17 : growing glosso carpet again due to bba outbreak

----------


## inertia

> Beautiful plants and beautiful fish, inertia. It's so green and lush!
> 
> How's the glosso carpet doing? Are you still having any BBA problems?
> 
> -Kamran


 Thanks! The glosso is growing fine i guess. Think BBA was caused by having too much light or too much nutrients or both. I've cut down on the dosage. can't do much about the T5 lights though. BBA has been reduced but it is still there and I like to think that it is under control. :Cool:  Pic taken on 11 Oct:

----------


## inertia



----------


## Metahog

Hi, can someone identify this disgusting white thing growing on my driftwood. I added my driftwood for a week now.I dont think its white fungus. just cycled so i added some otos and nerite snails, they are not eating it. can someone tell me what is it and how do i get rid of it. Thanks

----------


## inertia

Hi, can someone identify this disgusting white thing growing on my driftwood. I added my driftwood for a week now.I dont think its white fungus. just cycled so i added some otos and nerite snails, they are not eating it. can someone tell me what is it and how do i get rid of it. Thanks[/QUOTE] Hi, looks like a form of fungus but i am no expert. you may want to ask in the main board to see if any experts could give advice.

----------


## inertia

> Finding that balance is a tricky business, it would seem. Either way, good job! Let us know if you add anything else to the tank.
> 
> -Kamran


 Yes it is. Thanks! will do update from time to time.

----------


## inertia

18 Oct 17 :

----------


## inertia

> I see that some (if not all) of the plants have grown a bit since last week. How much bigger do you expect them to get?
> 
> -Kamran


It depends but i trim them every Sunday when I do water change.

----------


## inertia

28 Oct 17 :

----------


## inertia

2 Nov 17:

----------


## inertia

> Looking swell, as usual.
> 
> -Kamran


thanks thanks  :Smile:

----------


## inertia

8 Nov 17:

----------


## inertia

> Well, I see the red plant in the left corner grew a little. Though is it just my imagination, or was something removed from the back right?
> 
> -Kamran


Yes, the red plant has indeed grew a little since your last "visit" and I have given the taller red plant at the back a trim. It is so short now that you are not able to see it from the photo. I don't know how fast it would grow though given that the taller swords are right beside it. We shall see.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## inertia

17 Nov 17:

----------


## inertia

22 Nov 17:

----------


## inertia

7 Dec 17

----------


## inertia

> Keep up the good work!
> 
> -Kamran


Thanks for the kind words!

----------


## inertia

22 dec 17:

----------


## ruggerking

fantastic.

----------


## inertia

2 Jan 18:

----------


## NanoScaper

Nice! Loads of nice healthy plants ready for use to start a new tank. Did you plan on doing that?

----------


## inertia

> Nice! Loads of nice healthy plants ready for use to start a new tank. Did you plan on doing that?


Thanks! yeah why not. could use the plants for a bigger tank man.  :Smile:

----------


## inertia

10 Jan 18 - Day 365

----------


## jackychun

Very healthy and good looking tank!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NanoScaper

> 10 Jan 18 - Day 365


I so envy your red plants now. What fertilizers are you using and what's the dosing regime like?

----------


## Loneshiva

awesome and flourishing tank! must be a lot of work to mainten the plant in the background, but it must be a joy to see them grow!

Hope my low maintenance plant tank can do as well!

----------


## inertia

> Very healthy and good looking tank!


Thanks! learning a lot from your planted tank postings hehe

----------


## inertia

> I so envy your red plants now. What fertilizers are you using and what's the dosing regime like?


Glad you like it! Dosing macro nutrients every Monday. Wednesday and Friday. For Tuesday and Saturday i dose FE + micro nutrients. Do water change on Sundays. My limited experience tells me that dosing is only one of the steps for healthy plant growth though.

----------


## inertia

> awesome and flourishing tank! must be a lot of work to mainten the plant in the background, but it must be a joy to see them grow!
> 
> Hope my low maintenance plant tank can do as well!


Thanks thanks. It does require considerable attention and effort to set it up and to maintain it. Yup, hope that you would enjoy the hobby.

----------


## jackychun

> Thanks! learning a lot from your planted tank postings hehe


I am glad that my posts could help somehow. Please share more updates and experience on the journey, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Loneshiva

> 10 Jan 18 - Day 365


Sorry if other people asked, but what is the plant that's like a sea urchin :X it look like a sundew plant if it's above land.

----------


## inertia

> I am glad that my posts could help somehow. Please share more updates and experience on the journey, too. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup find that this forum is a bit slow moving sometimes... will continue to contribute on my part~ :Jump for joy:

----------


## inertia

> Sorry if other people asked, but what is the plant that's like a sea urchin :X it look like a sundew plant if it's above land.


I believe it is called Erio Polaris. Now that you've mentioned it, it does look like a pretty sea urchin to me.  :Smile:

----------


## Loneshiva

> I believe it is called Erio Polaris. Now that you've mentioned it, it does look like a pretty sea urchin to me.


Could you tell me where you find it? If possible post it here please. 

As I'm a new member and I don't think I have the PM function yet hee

----------


## NanoScaper

> Glad you like it! Dosing macro nutrients every Monday. Wednesday and Friday. For Tuesday and Saturday i dose FE + micro nutrients. Do water change on Sundays. My limited experience tells me that dosing is only one of the steps for healthy plant growth though.


Thanks for sharing this. Anyway, I understand that you're doing EI dosing? Did you mix your own fertilisers?

----------


## inertia

> Could you tell me where you find it? If possible post it here please. 
> 
> As I'm a new member and I don't think I have the PM function yet hee


I bought it from Clementi blk 328.  :Smile:

----------


## inertia

> Thanks for sharing this. Anyway, I understand that you're doing EI dosing? Did you mix your own fertilisers?


Yes, EI dosing or something like that. No, i don't know how to mix fertilisers.

----------


## inertia

21 Jan 18

----------


## rusty

Very nice setup.  :Wink:

----------


## inertia

> Very nice setup.


thanks thanks  :Smile:

----------


## inertia

25 Jan 18

----------


## inertia

30 Jan 18

----------


## inertia

3 Feb 18

----------


## inertia

9 Feb 18

----------


## inertia

12 Feb 18 
Day 400

----------


## torque6

Should move this to aquascaping corner. Very well sustained tank. Good setup.

----------


## inertia

> Should move this to aquascaping corner. Very well sustained tank. Good setup.


Thank you for the kind words! yeah i am surprised myself that my limited experience has not caused the planted tank to crash yet lol... touch wood  :Opps:

----------


## inertia

22 Feb 18

----------


## Loneshiva

The sea urchin is getting longer bigger. The red leaf plant seem to grow real well too. 

Please keep up the good work and ipdating

----------


## inertia

4 Mar 18

----------


## NanoScaper

Can I ask, what filter and what size lily pipes are you using for this tank? Also, how are you injecting CO₂ into this tank?

----------


## inertia

> Can I ask, what filter and what size lily pipes are you using for this tank? Also, how are you injecting CO₂ into this tank?


I'm using a cannister filter (440 litres/hour) with 13mm lily pipes for my 30 litres tank. yes, pressurized Co2 is used for this tank.

----------


## inertia

9 Mar 18

----------


## inertia

11 Mar 18

----------


## ross.chang

What's that red plant you have in your tank?

----------


## inertia

> What's that red plant you have in your tank?


I believe it is called Ludwigia (Super Red).

----------


## NanoScaper

> I'm using a cannister filter (440 litres/hour) with 13mm lily pipes for my 30 litres tank. yes, pressurized Co2 is used for this tank.


I can't spot any diffuser in the tank. I'm assuming you're using an inline diffuser?

----------


## inertia

> I can't spot any diffuser in the tank. I'm assuming you're using an inline diffuser?


Yup, i'm using an inline diffuser.

----------


## inertia

13 Mar 18

----------


## NanoScaper

> Yup, i'm using an inline diffuser.


Thanks for the info. I might want to try these inline atomizer for future setups.

----------


## inertia

30 Jan 18

----------


## inertia

3 Feb 18

----------


## inertia

9 Feb 18

----------


## inertia

12 Feb 18 
Day 400

----------


## torque6

Should move this to aquascaping corner. Very well sustained tank. Good setup.

----------


## inertia

> Should move this to aquascaping corner. Very well sustained tank. Good setup.


Thank you for the kind words! yeah i am surprised myself that my limited experience has not caused the planted tank to crash yet lol... touch wood  :Opps:

----------


## inertia

22 Feb 18

----------


## Loneshiva

The sea urchin is getting longer bigger. The red leaf plant seem to grow real well too. 

Please keep up the good work and ipdating

----------


## inertia

4 Mar 18

----------


## NanoScaper

Can I ask, what filter and what size lily pipes are you using for this tank? Also, how are you injecting CO₂ into this tank?

----------


## inertia

> Can I ask, what filter and what size lily pipes are you using for this tank? Also, how are you injecting CO₂ into this tank?


I'm using a cannister filter (440 litres/hour) with 13mm lily pipes for my 30 litres tank. yes, pressurized Co2 is used for this tank.

----------


## inertia

9 Mar 18

----------


## inertia

11 Mar 18

----------


## ross.chang

What's that red plant you have in your tank?

----------


## inertia

> What's that red plant you have in your tank?


I believe it is called Ludwigia (Super Red).

----------


## NanoScaper

> I'm using a cannister filter (440 litres/hour) with 13mm lily pipes for my 30 litres tank. yes, pressurized Co2 is used for this tank.


I can't spot any diffuser in the tank. I'm assuming you're using an inline diffuser?

----------


## inertia

> I can't spot any diffuser in the tank. I'm assuming you're using an inline diffuser?


Yup, i'm using an inline diffuser.

----------


## inertia

13 Mar 18

----------


## NanoScaper

> Yup, i'm using an inline diffuser.


Thanks for the info. I might want to try these inline atomizer for future setups.

----------

